
Ask HN: Probability and Statistics online courses - aaossa
Hi HN,<p>I&#x27;m looking for good courses about this topic because I want to remember some stuff and be ready to learn about machine learning and deep learning later.<p>Do you have some course or a book to study about this?<p>Thanks!
======
mindcrime
First:

[https://www.coursera.org/specializations/statistics](https://www.coursera.org/specializations/statistics)

I've taken the first 3 classes in this specialization and would say it's been
invaluable. There's an associated textbook available online for free at:

[https://www.openintro.org/stat/textbook.php](https://www.openintro.org/stat/textbook.php)

Second:

[https://www.coursera.org/specializations/jhu-data-
science](https://www.coursera.org/specializations/jhu-data-science)

I've taken the first 6 classes in this specialization as well, and have found
them to be pretty valuable. These, so far, have been more about the mechanics
of programming in R, and less about the math. The Duke one above is more math,
less R. But both are an intermingling of both mathematical concepts and R
coding. I find that these two tracks complement each other very well.

Third:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9FtHB7V14Fo&list=PL5102DFDC6...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9FtHB7V14Fo&list=PL5102DFDC6790F3D0)

A set of videos on Statistics from "Professor Leonard". This is just
recordings of all the lectures from a standard college Stats 101 class. But
the guy is a good lecturer, explains things well, and has a sense of humor
which keeps things interesting.

He also has videos on other topics as well, if you're interested.

More:

I believe Kahn Academy also has a section on Statistics and Probability.

You might also find some of the stuff linked here useful:

[http://people.math.gatech.edu/~cain/textbooks/onlinebooks.ht...](http://people.math.gatech.edu/~cain/textbooks/onlinebooks.html)

or

[http://mathbooks.reddit.com](http://mathbooks.reddit.com)

